# Optimisim



## CTI_Perrin (Mar 17, 2008)

I am feeling rather optimistic today!!

I have made a rather long list of lovely animals/Amphibians/snakes I would like when I am a tiny bit older (parents permission:-|) 
I am hoping to have a nice long sleep tonight after I finish off drawing my ideal room for all my lovely little friends :-D : victory:


----------



## Frogsrule10 (Jan 9, 2010)

Haha same here, I have looked into getting almost every single rep and amphib (including crocs)! Hope your wish comes true


----------

